# The Remains Of Eastry Hospital & Chapel - August 2015



## mockingbird (Aug 5, 2015)

I first ventured around here in 2010/2011! and im sure a few explorers who have been around years, will recognise some bits or at least know this place, as it has not been documented for years! 
I obviously never understood the significance of photographing these places at that point, an just enjoyed being somewhere I shouldn't be back then, but a few months ago I found myself in the area with the usual lot I explore with, an I decided to nip in and see if it was even standing, as the title suggests this is the remains of the area, an strangely I rather enjoyed standing in the center of the crumbing hospital, ivy growing up the shell of buildings as it sits all rotten and broken, something about it just appealed maybe its because I remembered when it had a roof on top. 

The chapel has hardly changed, but with only a few shots of inside I decided to put them with the hospital pictures. (hope this is okay).

_Some history below_

_Eastry was part of a Gilbert Union formed under Gilbert's Act of 1782 which provided a variety of powers including the operation of a workhouse for the elderly, infirm and children.
Eastry Poor Law Union officially came into existence on 27th April 1835.
The former workhouse later became Eastry Hospital which became a centre for the care of those with learning disabilities_

The shots! 


IMGP2611


IMGP2591


IMGP2592


IMGP2594


IMGP2596


IMGP2600


IMGP2601


IMGP2614


IMGP2618


IMGP2621


IMGP2616


IMGP2613


IMGP2599

*The Chapel*


dp1


IMGP2554


IMGP2555


IMGP2557


IMGP2567


IMGP2584


IMGP2574


IMGP2572


IMGP2560

That's all folks, not that interesting an my photos are so so, but hope this brings back some memories to some long term explorers, an its documented again for 2015 before its just rubble.
More to come very soon, cheers for looking as always - Mockingbird


----------



## Rubex (Aug 5, 2015)

I love the photos you got here! amazing as always


----------



## DirtyJigsaw (Aug 5, 2015)

Awesome mate. Very you these shots  Keep up the good work


----------



## LulaTaHula (Aug 5, 2015)

Those are beautiful photos. You've obviously hunted for the details that are left. Lovely - thanks.


----------



## smiler (Aug 5, 2015)

There's a haunting quality about this set MB, Nicely Done, Thanks


----------



## Sam Haltin (Aug 5, 2015)

Nice shots and a good post. As dereliction is bad parts of the building is difficult to identify what used to be there.


----------



## cunningplan (Aug 5, 2015)

brilliantly moody as normal


----------



## mockingbird (Aug 5, 2015)

Thank you all


----------



## Mikeymutt (Aug 5, 2015)

Loving that curtain shot with the peely paint behind it..cracking stuff as always..


----------



## flyboys90 (Aug 6, 2015)

Quality images,Thanks for showing.


----------



## degenerate (Aug 12, 2015)

Nice one, I really like the shot with all the ivy (I think, I'm not a gardner ) growing up the side of the building.


----------

